# question on FreeFillableForms this year



## Julukaman (Apr 11, 2014)

hi everyone, I have used the freefillable forms for the last few years, indeed last year I was even able to submit online ( living in France) . I sort of like using them as I feel I am in control ( although I have to admit i've not tried the other Free File Software offers, initailly because I was over the AGI , and also because i am not sure which ones work....) 

any way, my question is this: this year when I went to create my account on freefillableforms they are asking me for a phone number; when I try to put a french number in it is rejected. does anyone know if a fake US number is ok, or will this cause problems? Also does this indicate firmly that I should not be trying to use FFF this year? any thoughts? and i guess following on from that does anyone recommend one of the Free file software? AGI will be under 64K and I am under 50. 

Thanks

C


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I had heard something about that US phone number "control" this year - but generally I can't e-file with the Free File Fillable forms anyhow (due to being married to an NRA), so never pursued the issue.

Use the little wizard thing on the IRS website to see which FreeFile preparers you're eligible for. Some of them are limited to those filing state forms, and there are some other "peculiar" requirements. But in general, the top three online services are: TurboTax, TaxAct and H&R Block (though Block now has a special "expat" online service - somewhat pricier than there normal online offering). 

Another option is to simply download the forms from the IRS site. Nearly all the downloadable forms can be filled in on your computer in pdf version and then printed off and just mailed in.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

